# Alternativen zu Schwalbe Mow Joe 24"



## oztafan kolibri (2. März 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

der Frühling naht und mein Grosser soll für sein Cube 240 einen Satz leichterer Reifen bekommen (die Serienmässigen sind doch arg schwer - und auch pannenanfällig ). Einsatzgebiet sind typische Waldwege auf der Alb und unser Bikepark in Münsingen. Was könntet ihr ausser den Schwalbe Mow Joe 24" noch empfehlen ?


Dankeschön und Grüsse


----------



## BikerDad (2. März 2011)

eigentlich nichts, aber jetzt im März sollen von Schwalbe die Rocket Ron in 24 Zoll und 2.1 Zoll Breite kommen. Das Gewicht wäre in etwas dass was die Mow Joe in 1,85 Zoll, denn breiter gibt es sie leider nicht, wiegen, also so um die 430 gramm zumindest laut Website.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oztafan kolibri (3. März 2011)

Super dankeschön  - beim Surfen auf der Schwalbe - HP bin ich auch auf den CX-Comp gestossen (wohl etwas schwerer ~ 520 Gramm) mit dem ich selbst (auf dem Quer-Renner in 28") sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 

Dankeschön nochmal und Grüsse


----------



## stivinix (4. März 2011)

Hi,
den Kenda SmallBlockEight gibts auch in 20" und 24" !
Habs aus England bestellt ...

Gruß
St.


----------



## Sentilo (5. März 2011)

Das ist ja interessant,

der Filius hat auch die Mow Joes drin, aber auf 2.1er Rocket Rons würde ich sofort umrüsten - wenn sie denn reinpassen ins 240er. Kann da jemand schon was sagen?

Danke

Sentilo


----------



## BikerDad (6. März 2011)

gelistet waren die glaube ich schon seit September oder Oktober letzten Jahres und sollten dieses Jahr kommen. Ich hatte nun direkt bei Schwalbe angefragt und eben Mitte Februar mitgeteilt bekommen, dass sie im März erscheinen würden. Mehr gibt es noch nicht, es sei denn jemand hat aktuellere Infos. Ich hoffe es dauert nun nicht mehr allzu lang, bräuchte sie auch.

Grüße


----------



## sigggi (6. März 2011)

oztafan kolibri schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> der Frühling naht und mein Grosser soll für sein Cube 240 einen Satz leichterer Reifen bekommen (die Serienmässigen sind doch arg schwer - und auch pannenanfällig ). Einsatzgebiet sind typische Waldwege auf der Alb und unser Bikepark in Münsingen. Was könntet ihr ausser den Schwalbe Mow Joe 24" noch empfehlen ?
> 
> ...



http://www.bike24.net/p110308.html


----------



## mat2u (7. März 2011)

Zitat Schwalbe Website:
Der Traum der Racer wird wahr.

Denn diese superleichte "Rakete" erfÃ¼llt fast alle WÃ¼nsche auf einmal: unglaublich viel Grip bei extrem wenig Gewicht, dazu alle technischen Finessen an Bord - 127-EPI-Evo-Karkasse, PaceStar-Triple-Compound, bissige U-Blocks. Zugleich hervorragende Selbstreinigung durch das offene Profil. Der Countdown lÃ¤uft! 

Reinrassiger Wettkampfreifen! Pannenschutz und Haltbarkeit sind begrenzt. 
Artikelnummer:    11600009    AusfÃ¼hrung:    Performance Line  
Reifentyp:    Falt    Farbe:    Black-Skin  
Profil:    HS 406    Gummimischung:    ORC  
EPI    67    Maximallast (kg)    100  
Groesse (Zoll)    24 x 2.10    Groesse (ETRTO)    54-507  
Gewicht (Gramm)    445    Gewicht (OZ)    16 oz  
Druck (Bar)    2,0-4,0    Druck (PSI)    30-55  
Pannenschutz    --    

Soviel von der Schwalbe Seite. ErhÃ¤ltlich ist er offenbar noch nicht. Auf der Website von bikecomponents wird er je StÃ¼ck mit â¬ 21,95 und einer Lieferzeit jenseits 20 Tagen angegeben.
Ob der ins Cube 240 passt weiss ich leider auch nicht, hier kommt es vermutlich auf einen Versuch an - ich werde einen Satz bestellen.
Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Matthias


----------



## Sentilo (7. März 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Ob der ins Cube 240 passt weiss ich leider auch nicht, hier kommt es vermutlich auf einen Versuch an - ich werde einen Satz bestellen.


 
Hast Recht, ich bestell die jetzt auch. Wir fahren die Rons schon länger an unseren Fullys, die rollen gut, wiegen nicht viel und hatten bislang auch noch keine Panne  Sind allerdings 2.4er ...

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## oztafan kolibri (8. März 2011)

@ Alle Antworter: Dankesehr !

Hmmm, die Rocket Rons wären dann wohl auch meine Wahl, die von sigggi verlinkten Specializeds bei Bike24 scheinen mir doch etwas schwer....

Ein Schlückchen Doc Blue in den Schlauch, dann wird's schon passen.


----------



## Sentilo (7. April 2011)

Kleines Update:

Nachdem die Rocket Rons immer noch nicht lieferbar sind, hab ich die Schwalbe Table Tops geordert. Sie sind sehr günstig (< 15 Euro das Stück), nicht allzu schwer (600 g) und richtig fett (2.25er). Der Kleine ist jedenfalls sehr zufrieden: Die Table Tops rollen gut und machen ordentlich was her auf dem kleinen Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebcak (7. April 2011)

Kenda Small Block Eight, super und leicht (in der 26" Faltversion ~420g).


----------



## tofino73 (21. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Reifen hier:

http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte...lgroessen/ROLLERSPORT16-24vonSPECIALIZED.aspx

Happy trails


----------



## lekanteto (21. April 2011)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Reifen hier:
> http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte...lgroessen/ROLLERSPORT16-24vonSPECIALIZED.aspx


Wenn das die Reifen sind, die Specialized standardmäßig auf den Hotrockrädern hat, dann kann ich dir die Gewichte in 12, 16, 20 Zoll sagen.
Der 20" Reifen scheint länger zu halten als der Mow Joe, ist aber auch schwerer. Ich hatte ihn durch den MoJo ersetzt.


----------



## oztafan kolibri (26. April 2011)

Nachdem die Rocket Rons nicht zum diesjährigen Trainingscamp unseres Radclubs lieferbar waren, habe ich ganz kurzfristig zu den Smart Sams gegriffen. Der Bub ist begeistert, lobt das geschmeidigere Fahrverhalten und den geringeren Rollwiderstand (mit anderen Worten natürlich). Auf den knapp 200 km über etwas Asphalt, vor allem aber Wald- und gröbere Schotterwege ohne Panne , denke ich dass die Reifen wirklich "Presiwert" waren. 

Grüsse


----------



## BikerDad (6. Juni 2011)

Heute sind meine Rocket Rons angekommen. 

Angenehme 428 und 426 gramm 

Grüße


----------



## Sentilo (7. Juni 2011)

Jep, die 2.1er hat der Bub jetzt auch drauf, alles bestens. Nun fährt die ganze Familie auf Rons  trotz vieler Touren in diesem Jahr übrigens pannenfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (14. Juni 2011)

Morjens, der Mow Joe ist *jetzt *wieder lieferbar!
Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (9. September 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt noch ein Paar übrig neu und verpackt,
bei Interesse einfach melden.
Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (5. Dezember 2011)

Bin gestern wieder drüber gestolpert....


----------



## Shelmut (30. Dezember 2011)

BMX Reifen TIOGA COMP III Classic 24x1.75 (470gr.) oder 24x2.125 (550gr.). Auf ChainReactionCycle...


----------



## NoSaint_CH (30. Dezember 2011)

Der Tioga ist ja für einen reinen BMX-Reifen nicht grad leicht geraten, dafür ist der Preis wirklich günstig http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7159

Ob man das wirklich als Alternative zum (preislich in einer anderen Liga befindlichen) Mow Joe sehen kann?

Vom Gewicht her ist wohl eher der Rocket Ron die Alternative (allerdings mit irgendwo um die 30 Euro Listenpreis auch nicht grad günstig) und falls härtere Einsätze wie DH/Freeride drin sein sollen, gibt es sicher Reifen welche noch mehr Reserven haben und bei denen es wegen Bahntransport eher egal ist wie schwer sie sind.

Marc


----------



## superseven77 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Habe meine Rocket Rons von Nubuk Bikes gekauft.
Incl. Versand 40 und irgendwas.
War aber schon im November und die Preise in den Online-Shops ändern sich tàglich.
Wiegen beide je 445g.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## stivinix (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei bc bekommst du den RoRo 2,1 um 21,95.-


----------



## NoSaint_CH (3. Januar 2012)

Blöde Frage, aber: was ist bc?

Marc


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (3. Januar 2012)

denke bike components


----------



## superseven77 (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

ab 20 versandkostenfrei.

http://www.kurbelix.com/product_inf...10-54-507---faltbar.html&ia-pmtrack=157681748


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

oder hier:

http://www.kauflux.de/?id=FROOGLE&_...5659865c0035890e46ff86a82fe26a2e7e3a4a6b95489

Gruß Bernd


----------



## NoSaint_CH (8. Juni 2012)

Habe jetzt das Beinn für meinen Sohn vorbereitet (sollte eigentlich für Ostern sein, ist aber leider etwas zu langsam gewachsen ) und hab die dazu georderten Rocket Ron (24 x 2.10, geordert bei Bike-Components) aufgezogen.

Vorne passt das hervorragend und sieht gut aus. Hinten leider Fehlanzeige, der Reifen streift sowohl an der oberen Abstützung wie auch unten an der Schwinge (und das mal links und mal rechts, das Rad scheint also auch nicht so perfekt eingespeicht wie das beim 20er Beinn der Fall war). Musste auf beiden Seiten die Stollen komplett abschneiden, jetzt passt das so schätzungsweise auf den Mikrometer )

Also Achtung: beim Beinn 24 passt der Rocket Ron definitiv nicht (und selbst mit Gebastel ist das Quatsch, für den Preis muss es bessere Alternativen geben). Echt schade, denn der Reifen macht (bis auf fehlende Laufrichtungs-Angaben) einen guten Eindruck.

Nebenbei: die Originalbereifung von Islabikes fürs Beinn ist fürs Gelände komplett untauglich (wie schon beim 20er), für reinen Asphalt aber sicher nicht übel (ist ziemlich stabil aufgebaut und deshalb auch nicht ganz so leicht, dürfte aber deshalb auch recht pannensinner zu fahren sein). Erstaunlich: die Originalschläuche sind richtig leicht im Vergleich zu den nachgerüsteten Schwalbe Nr. 10 - fallen aber für einen 2.10er Reifen zu schmal aus, weshalb ich sie wechseln musste.

Werde bei den nächsten Reifen wohl den Black Jack (24.1.90, 560 Gramm) für Alpeneinsätze wählen, für heimische Runden auf Waldböden und den Schulweg wohl eher den leichten Mow Joe (24 x 1.85, 420 Gramm).

Marc


----------



## Matze_76 (7. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich greife dieses Thema noch einmal auf. Vielleicht gibt es ja neue Erkenntnisse zu diesem Thema.

Welche Vorteile / Nachteile hat ein 24x2,1 Rocket Ron gegenüber einem 24x1,85 Mow Joe? Gewichtsmässig sind die beiden ja fast gleich. Wer hat die besseren Laufeigenschaften auf Strasse / Feld- bzw. Waldweg?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Mamara (7. August 2013)

Am wichtigsten finde ich die Federeigenschaften vom Rocket Ron und dass man weniger Luftdruck fahren kann. Ansonsten ist Mow Joe halt nen BMX-Reifen. 

Pro Rocket Ron


----------



## NoSaint_CH (7. August 2013)

Wenn 2.1 nicht reinpasst, ist es auch egal wenn der 1000x besser wäre 

Der 2.1er (passt vorne gerade so ins 24er Isla) fährt sich super, Gripp in Kurven (Gelände und Asphalt) ist sehr gut. Durch die Breite sind relativ geringe Drücke möglich, was gerade bei ungefederten Gabeln im Gelände angenehm zu fahren ist.

Ein inzwischen festgestellter Nachteil des Rocket-Ron (nebst dem sehr hohen Preis!) ist die geringe Lebensdauer. Durch extreme Bremsmanöver in Kies und auf Asphalt (die Jungs nennen das "sliden" - machen schliesslich Rallye-Cars auch ) hält der Reifen kaum eine Saison, dann sind die Stollen in der Mitte weggebremst und der Halt im Gelände dann natürlich futsch.

Hinten ist aktuell der Black-Jack montiert, der hat die Bremserei noch schlechter überstanden (ist auf rund 15 Zentimetern schlichtweg geradegeschliffen und läuft eckig), was aber angesichts des Preises nicht ganz so schmerzhaft ist.

Pannen hatten wir bisher keine. Eigentlich erstaunlich weil der Rocket Ron  nicht gerade pannensicher ist und der hohe Negativanteil offen für alle Arten von spitzen Steinen bis Dornen ist. Müssten wohl mal wieder etwas heftigere Touren machen um das auszutesten  - allerdings hat sich die anfängliche Motivation des Kleinen inzwischen gelegt und er geht lieber mit Kollegen spielen als Biken. 

Wenn der 2.1er Rocket Ron passt und die Kinder damit einigermassen sorgsam umgehen, dann würd ich den sofort wieder nehmen, ansonsten ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für "nicht-Wettbewerbsfahrer" zu schlecht.

Marc
meine Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 auf dem Opium 6 sind auch nach 3 Saisons noch immer gut im Schuss, ausser einer Reifenpanne haben die sich super bewährt. Zeigt auch, dass wir dringend mehr Biken gehen sollten  (Ersatz in Form von Nobby Nic 2.25, Schlauchlos, ist schon vorhanden - am Wunsch mehr zu fahren würd's somit nicht liegen)


----------



## Matze_76 (7. August 2013)

ok, mir geht es weniger um ein Isla, sondern um ein Centurion R'Bock 24. Dort sind bei der teureren (leichteren) Variante die Rocket Rons montiert, würden also passen. Daher die Frage, ob die Mow Joes besser geeignet wäre?


----------



## NoSaint_CH (7. August 2013)

Wenn man die beiden Profile ansieht, sieht man klar, dass der Rocket-Ron feinere und gleichmässig verteilte Stollen hat. Beim Mow Joe ergibt sich mit der hintereinander gelegenen Stollen ein offener Steg (links und rechts der Mitte) der einen Reifen wegrutschen lassen kann. Hatte solche Profile auf Crossbereifung am Geländemotorrad - kann ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig sein.

Welcher der Beiden auf Asphalt bzw. hartem Untergrund besser läuft, kann ich nicht sagen, kann sein, dass mit dem hohen Profilanteil in der Mitte der Mow Joe sogar schöner läuft. Sind allerdings beides Geländereifen und nicht für Asphalt gemacht. 

Wenn der Rocket Ron "too much" ist, dann würd ich eher auf einen günstigeren Reifen gehen. Der Mow Joe liegt im Preis ja ähnlich und ist fürs rumrozzen dann auch zu teuer, da dürfte ein Black Jack eher eine Alternative sein - wenn man bei Schwalbe bleiben will.

Den Kindern ist es meist egal was drauf kommt und ein paar Gramm Unterschied machen auf den kurzen Distanzen auch nicht viel aus - bei Unsicherheiten würd ich die Kleinen entscheiden lassen, dann haben alle Ihren Spass daran 

Marc


----------



## chowi (8. August 2013)

Morjens, wir hatten den 1,85" Mow Joe in 20" und 24".
Er ist ne echte Rakete auf befestigten und leichten Untergründen.

Diesen Sommer habe ich den Rocket Ron auf zwei 26" MTBs gezogen,
diese waren auch in leichtem Gelände und auf befestigten Untergründen unterwegs, ohne Probleme.

Du hast also die Qual der Wahl, wenngleich ich noch ein leicht gebr. Pärchen 24er Mow Joe`s in falt da hätte...

Gruß chowi


----------

